

Sega and NeuroSky To Make Mind-Controlled Toys - shayan
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2007/12/sega-and-neuros.html

======
ivankirigin
This related tech is also very cool: <http://www.think-a-move.com/>

Voice based control, tongue based control, and eventually thought based
control.

